# Retriever Training Video



## Godwin14 (May 27, 2017)

I'm getting a new lab puppy in 6 weeks and I'm wanting to know what is the best gun dog training video out there is. Used the water dog video on my last one but that was nine years ago, just wondering if anything better has came out since. Thanks


----------



## flatsmaster (May 27, 2017)

Hillman has a good puppy DVD and for a full training program there's Smartworks from Evan Graham ... sometimes u can find them used on Retriever or gun dog forum ... good luck with ur adventure!!!


----------



## obadiah (May 27, 2017)

What he said


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 28, 2017)

Bill Hillman for puppy, then transition to Mike Lardy.   Don't stray, don't skip steps, don't half do it.


----------



## hmaadd (May 29, 2017)

youtube freddy king  you can also follow his videos on facebook for 5 bucks per month


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 30, 2017)

hmaadd said:


> youtube freddy king  you can also follow his videos on facebook for 5 bucks per month



Freddy is charging people for training videos?


----------



## hmaadd (May 30, 2017)

krazybronco2 said:


> Freddy is charging people for training videos?



He is doing a lot of live feed training and instructing on facebook now.  It is by subscription only from what I understand. field trial stuff.


----------



## Wormy1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Freddy King has some great ones on YouTube that's how I started my dog and his videos are very detailed and easy to follow!!! I highly recommend his videos!


----------



## jsav (Jun 2, 2017)

Smartworks by Evan Graham is very easy to follow and also shows dogs in that progression of their training so you get to see the mistakes they make when going through the training.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jun 4, 2017)

Whatever you do...dont do Freddy King. The best suggestions have already been given. I prefer Evan Graham over lardy because it believe its easier to understand.


----------



## sasmojoe (Jun 4, 2017)

I've used Chris Akins Duck dog basics video, with good results.


----------



## obadiah (Jun 4, 2017)

I know you asked for video, but I would strongly recommend any accompanying books. I got the Graham books and videos, but I find myself referring to the book more than the video. In fact, if I was only getting one, I would get the books.


----------



## hmaadd (Jun 14, 2017)

Joe Overby said:


> Whatever you do...dont do Freddy King. The best suggestions have already been given. I prefer Evan Graham over lardy because it believe its easier to understand.





what's wrong with Freddy Kings videos


----------



## mattuga (Jun 14, 2017)

Joe Overby said:


> Whatever you do...dont do Freddy King. The best suggestions have already been given. I prefer Evan Graham over lardy because it believe its easier to understand.



Can you put pen to paper to explain (that is theoretically your keyboard)?  I find it childish to call out another person in your profession out without reasoning.  Being confident is one thing backing it up takes guile.  I enjoy Freddy to a point but get a high sense of AR duck hunting CensoredCensored so I get it.  I would like to know why his dog training videos aren't good to you.  I hear you are good at what you do but that statement lacks class.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 15, 2017)

I am an old Rex Carr man myself. Love the Eascalon drill.


----------



## jdennis44 (Jun 15, 2017)

What is the down side to using the Freddy King videos?


----------



## Joe Overby (Jun 22, 2017)

mattuga said:


> Can you put pen to paper to explain (that is theoretically your keyboard)?  I find it childish to call out another person in your profession out without reasoning.  Being confident is one thing backing it up takes guile.  I enjoy Freddy to a point but get a high sense of AR duck hunting CensoredCensored so I get it.  I would like to know why his dog training videos aren't good to you.  I hear you are good at what you do but that statement lacks class.



Sorry, been out for a while...the reason I advocate AGAINST Freddy is his stuff is incomplete. There is NO comparison in his program and either of the big 2, smartwork and trt. And lastly, Why in earth would anyone follow a program from a fella that sends his dogs to another trainer to be trained. You say my comment lacked class? And that I'm childish? Why? I didn't call him out. I said please don't use his videos as the "program" to train your dog. But since your so intent on painting me the villain, go fix a dozen or so dogs trained using Freddys you tube crap and you'll have a better understanding why most professionals suggest Graham or Lardy. And before you ask, yes, I have. I'll leave you with this Matt, from UGA...
"If you think hiring a good dog trainer is expensive, try hiring a bad one first." The same can be said for programs.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 23, 2017)

Freddy king is a genius. He's making huge bank on this subscription Facebook junk. He can train way less dogs and make more money.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 23, 2017)

Lardy has won at least 7 National Retreiver Field Championships.
Thats not hunt test.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 23, 2017)

No comparison on training dogs for sure. 
But Freddy will make a ton of money for sure off his 5$ a month subscription.


----------



## mattuga (Jun 25, 2017)

Joe Overby said:


> Sorry, been out for a while...the reason I advocate AGAINST Freddy is his stuff is incomplete. There is NO comparison in his program and either of the big 2, smartwork and trt. And lastly, Why in earth would anyone follow a program from a fella that sends his dogs to another trainer to be trained. You say my comment lacked class? And that I'm childish? Why? I didn't call him out. I said please don't use his videos as the "program" to train your dog. But since your so intent on painting me the villain, go fix a dozen or so dogs trained using Freddys you tube crap and you'll have a better understanding why most professionals suggest Graham or Lardy. And before you ask, yes, I have. I'll leave you with this Matt, from UGA...
> "If you think hiring a good dog trainer is expensive, try hiring a bad one first." The same can be said for programs.



Some solid points in there.  I would just expect to back up a strong statement against someone who does what you do.  I do like some of his advice.  Aside from Freddy I'm still not sure why incorporating mutliple programs is so bad but I don't have the experience to say otherwise.  I will say Freddy exxeggerates the distance of a retrieve like no other and "I can guarantee you boys that!"


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 25, 2017)

mattuga said:


> Aside from Freddy I'm still not sure why incorporating mutliple programs is so bad but I don't have the experience to say otherwise.



the problem with incorporating multiple programs in 1 dog is this. While Rex Carr had a huge impact (as Killer elite) has said before, on most all modern trainers. Many have their own sequence by which they introduce certain things. There is a pretty big difference in Mike Lardy's progression of using an e-collar through T-work than Evan Grahams. While Lardy is going to revert back to ear pinch for many issues, Graham has already instituted the collar fetch and might revert back to fetch-nick-fetch. And then on the other hand, Bill Hillman is introducing young pups to collar fetch with light nicks and not using ear pinch. All 3 have great success, yet go about it differently to get from point a to point b. It's not fair to the dog at that point to try and bounce back and forth. A TRT trained dog may not understand the force to pile with a collar at the same time as a Smartwork trained dog. A hillman trained pup is not going to respond well to you ear pinching him to a bird....Pick one and stick with it. Any one of those make great dogs from start to finish.


----------



## mattuga (Jun 26, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> the problem with incorporating multiple programs in 1 dog is this. While Rex Carr had a huge impact (as Killer elite) has said before, on most all modern trainers. Many have their own sequence by which they introduce certain things. There is a pretty big difference in Mike Lardy's progression of using an e-collar through T-work than Evan Grahams. While Lardy is going to revert back to ear pinch for many issues, Graham has already instituted the collar fetch and might revert back to fetch-nick-fetch. And then on the other hand, Bill Hillman is introducing young pups to collar fetch with light nicks and not using ear pinch. All 3 have great success, yet go about it differently to get from point a to point b. It's not fair to the dog at that point to try and bounce back and forth. A TRT trained dog may not understand the force to pile with a collar at the same time as a Smartwork trained dog. A hillman trained pup is not going to respond well to you ear pinching him to a bird....Pick one and stick with it. Any one of those make great dogs from start to finish.



Makes sense, thank you for taking time to explain.  I've heard a reason before but not that clear.  I was thinking more elementary level....I like to pull multiple recipes for something (say gumbo) and take what I like form them, I see that is a poor analogy.  My 10yo dog is mostly steady and plenty good enough for my first trained dog but I can see how much better she would've been sticking to a program.  I learned a lot from this thread.

To the OP, looks like you are a couple weeks away from pickin up.  Post pics when the little one is yours!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 27, 2017)

Buy the book  water dog and just drive on. The program that everybody used when I was young. No Ecollar. No way to fix a bad dog . Just beat them down . Thats the way it was back in the day. A can full of rocks a wrist rocket, bull prod and a check cord. 
Dog training 1980s style , Retreiver training is just leaps and bounds better compared to back in the dark ages . You young guys just do not know.


----------



## Water Swat (Jun 27, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Buy the book  water dog and just drive on. The program that everybody used when I was young. No Ecollar. No way to fix a bad dog . Just beat them down . Thats the way it was back in the day. A can full of rocks a wrist rocket, bull prod and a check cord.
> Dog training 1980s style , Retreiver training is just leaps and bounds better compared to back in the dark ages . You young guys just do not know.



I have the old rex carr seminar on tape when dave rorem worked for him. Times sure have changed. But it's great material for sure.


----------



## Joe Overby (Jun 28, 2017)

No way the snowflakes today could take having to learn from Rex...


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 28, 2017)

The best thing is an ecollar and the worst thing is an ecollar. My first ecollar cost me 400 bucks in 1980 money and it was used. Tritronics  A180 . two buttons one to burn one to warn. only max level of stimulation. I was lucky I had folks to teach me. Others did not and there were some dogs that were in real terror and pain.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jul 1, 2017)

Freddy king has a website with subscriptions not facebook. His website is not "incomplete" like his old videos are. They are extremely informative and easy to follow. He sends his dogs to Chris Akins At webb Foot Kennels to get them to the master level. Freddy has a GREAT website for someone wanting to train their dog to be a good duck dog but by no means will you have a master level dog from the videos I have seen.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 1, 2017)

So someone who can't or won't get their dog to a master hunter level is competent enough for folks to follow their training program?   I can't see that. A dog who isn't at a senior or seasoned level by hrc and akc standards has no business in a duck blind.  They ain't ready for what all can happen.  I took my current female from pup to HRCH and master hunter by 3 years old, I'm not a pro, and I'm not gonna give advice or training tips for money over the www.   But I still trust real pros for advice.  Most of the top pros follow a program that they were apprenticed under, and they stick with it,  maybe with a few of their own tweaks.  So unless your Carr, Lardy, Hillmann, etc...and you are  likely using a modified version of one of the tried and true methods mentioned.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 12, 2017)

There are several decent programs out there but I just don't think you can go wrong with the Snartworks program.


----------

